# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 20.02.2017 - 27.02.2017

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *185*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *356* Получено карантинов: *39*, суммарный объем: *118* мб Обработано файлов: *149*, суммарный объем: *194* мб Уникальных файлов: *133*, суммарный объем: *185* мб Признаны безопасными: *3* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *33*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=209584 - найдено зловредов: *9* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=209560 - найдено зловредов: *3* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *3* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=209385 - найдено зловредов: *3* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=209668 - найдено зловредов: *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:programdatatimetaskstimetasks.exe - *1* c:documents and settingspanoramaapplication dataq7nz7i6.exe - *1* c:documents and settingsadminрабочий стол5cd264e234efbea9.exe - *1* c:5cd264e234efbea9.exe - *1* 1new folder78160436.exe - *1* c:windowssystem32taskshttpsagepubmannetbrutromsm - *1* c:windowssystem32taskshttpnewscrensbonsorgylodem - *1* c:programdatamicrosoftwindowsstart menuprogramsstartupimg001.exe - *1* c:program files (x86)zaxarzaxarloader.exe - *1* c:usersa946~1appdatalocaltempbk60f.tmpp1487616987a  m.sys - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.NSIS.Agent.pf - *3* HEUR:Trojan.Multi.StartPageTask.a - *3* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Spora.agl - *3* not-a-virus:Downloader.Win32.ZxrLoader.el - *2* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *2* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.SpeedUpMyPC.yyh - *2* not-a-virus:Downloader.Win32.Agent.ecsx - *1* not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Agent.bcu - *1* not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Linkury.aqy - *1* Trojan.Win64.Eroyee.do - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

